# Programme auf webspace laufen?



## KecDieHaie (19. Oktober 2004)

Hi
Ich habe ein programm für ein computerspiel. Ich möchte das andere user dieses programm auch benutzen können wenn mein computer aus ist. 
Also hier die wesentliche frage: Könnte man ein richtiges windows programm auf webspace so laufen lassen, das es für andere user immer verwendbar ist. ich meine jetzt mit .exe dateien. Und wenn nicht, gibt es andere Alternativen?


----------



## shutdown (19. Oktober 2004)

Stell deine Datei halt einfach als Download zur Verfügung

Eine Einbindung einer Exe-Datei z.B. mittels Frame ist meines Wissens nach nicht möglich

shutdown


----------



## wuz666 (19. Oktober 2004)

Kommt darauf an was es für ein Programm ist...
Wenn es nur ein paar einfache Sachen sind, kann man das ganze ja in PHP / JAVA(script) programmieren...


----------



## shutdown (19. Oktober 2004)

ein Computerspiel? :suspekt: 

Ich weiß, der Begriff des Spieles ist äußerst dehnbar, aber ein komplettes Spiel mit grafischer Oberfläche in PHP/Javascript nachzuprogrammieren ist glaube ich ein wenig zu viel des guten   

Zudem würde sich der Server über die vielen Anfragen freuen - und der Javaskript-Anteil wäre auf jeden Fall recht groß, wenn man die 30 Sekunden-Hürde von PHP umgehen will.

Auf jeden Fall kein Problem, dass man so einfach über HTML lösen könnte


----------



## wuz666 (19. Oktober 2004)

Er hat ja geschrieben er hat ein Programm FÜR ein Computerspiel...
Das kann ja von einer einfachen Datanbank ausertung über alles gehen, drum hab ich nachgefragt 

Wobei du natürlich (meines Wissens nach) schon recht hast, dass man exe Dateien nicht auf dem Server ausführen lassen kann... (ich lasse mich jedoch gerne etwas besserem Belehren)

mfg wuz


----------



## KecDieHaie (19. Oktober 2004)

Also das soll ein bot ( ein programm für erweiterte clan einstellungen ) in warcraft 3 sein.
Vielleicht hilft euch das weiter


----------



## KecDieHaie (22. Oktober 2004)

Also funktioniert das nicht


----------



## weby6 (26. Oktober 2004)

Du hast nur eine möglichkeit: CGI! Ich habe selbst schon einmal ein Taschenrechner, den ich in C++ Programmiert habe, mit CGI ins Internet gestellt.

... weby6


----------



## KristophS (26. Oktober 2004)

Definiere doch etwas den Bot.
Einerseits koennte es sein das es dir auch per CGI nicht's bringt,da du Einstellungen beim Client vornhemen musst.
Andereseits koennte es auch so eifnch sei,das du es mit ein paar wenigen Skripten zum Laufen kriegts,vielleicht ist es gar ein Skritp.
Desweitern hat PHP auch noch "COM" funktionen (php.net/com) vlt. bringen dich diese begrenzt weiter..


----------

